# We need an SA Merckx ride in the near future



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I want to see all these frames built up and rolling in one place. If you don't have an SA Merckx, then bring what you got and join in anyway. Can't have too many Merckx in one place now can you! 

Maybe AZ in the early spring? The weather should be nice and it's sort of central. Hell, I'm open to anywhere we can all agree on.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Road Trip*

Wait... I already live in Arizona.

Riding is good here. This Saturday I am taking Cannibal's old MXL up Mt Lemon (My SA Strada is still waiting for a stem).

Cheers Eric


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

innergel said:


> I want to see all these frames built up and rolling in one place. If you don't have an SA Merckx, then bring what you got and join in anyway. Can't have too many Merckx in one place now can you!
> 
> Maybe AZ in the early spring? The weather should be nice and it's sort of central. Hell, I'm open to anywhere we can all agree on.


March???


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> March???


Sure. What ever everyone can agree on is fine with me. The NAHBS is in March too, but it's in Indy.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

my place is available in Scottsdale in March. i dont have an SA Merckx, but that way I get to ride them!!

b21

PS we need to see more builds too, have seen more frames than builds-this is NOT acceptable.


----------

